# Ignorant people



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

:soapbox:
This was about 10 years ago, but something in the word chain reminded me of this. A friend of mine was at a Ducks Unlimited meeting. For those of you who may not know, DU's purpose is to preserve habitat for waterfowl. You would think peta would appreciate this. Well, a bunch of idiots stood outside the DU meeting protesting. Afterwards the same people went to McDonald's for hamburgers. :261:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

how'd they taste


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

At that time, they probably tasted like kangaroo, lol. I just don't understand how someone could protest a group who's purpose is preservation and then go eat burgers.

I used to work with a guy who thought me going hunting and eating what I killed was horrible, but thought for him to pay someone else to butcher his meat for him was perfectly ok. :261:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, that makes perfect sense to me.







NOT!!! lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

It really is surprising when people claim hunting is cruel to animals. I have heard this so many times it is pathetic. Of course all the people who have said it eat meat and don't think anything is wrong with the way animals are raised on farms. Also how can someone say they would never eat a wild animal. I guess they don't want to eat anything that wasn't pumped full of hormones and other drugs to get it to market weight as fast as possible. In my opinion wild game is much better tasting and better for you but I guess the fact that I killed it makes it "yucky", whatever.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Ain't never had to deal with them kinds of people yet. Around here, everyone hunts and fishs and eats just about anything.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i am on the bord of the the slidel chapter in la i have seen them portest us for no reason when we took a heli and counted500 ducks in 20 miles


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i'm a firm believer if they banned hunting more people would be killed by wildlife ,car wrecks ect. and also the eco system coud not handle the over population of the animals.. and i love stupid people cause they give me something to laugh at.... i'm a member of delta myself i like somethings that DU does but i don't like how they buy up land and only let special people hunt said land.. and i think birds stay up north rather than flyin there natural flyways .. but thats just me thinkin out loud


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know enough about DU to even make a comment on the organization but they do know how to put on a banquet!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Duck is tasty.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher i bet you like homemade duck sausage don't you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Duck hunting is what my year revolves around. I'm a member of both DU and Delta. Both have their good and bad points, but both help the duck population. Is it September yet? LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep i'm with you lsu thats all i care about chasin those birds....lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I will wear some duck out. MMMmmmmm. There is a reason we have our place in the food chain.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I cooked up some teal in a brown gravy last weekend. They tasted real good too.:biggrin:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

duck fajitas .. pretty tasty also


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mmmmm, Duck Fajitas:rockn:


----------

